# Ceiling and wall seam.



## mcgrath27 (Dec 31, 2013)

Trying to figure out the best way to go about this. The home I am working on is going to have T&G 1x6 pine boards on the ceiling. Now in the bed rooms they want the top 4 foot of the wall to be sheetrock and the bottom 4 foot of the wall is going to be ply-bead. My question is this, what is the best way to install the sheetrock in order to eliminate the tapered edge being against the T&G ceiling. I am thinking about cutting 6 inches off the width of the sheet and simply installing it o the bottom to make a tapered seam. Any other ideas?


----------



## mnld (Jun 4, 2013)

Use 54 inch rock and cut off six inches.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

mcgrath27 said:


> Trying to figure out the best way to go about this. The home I am working on is going to have T&G 1x6 pine boards on the ceiling. Now in the bed rooms they want the top 4 foot of the wall to be sheetrock and the bottom 4 foot of the wall is going to be ply-bead. My question is this, what is the best way to install the sheetrock in order to eliminate the tapered edge being against the T&G ceiling. I am thinking about cutting 6 inches off the width of the sheet and simply installing it o the bottom to make a tapered seam. Any other ideas?


nuff said!


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

mnld said:


> Use 54 inch rock and cut off six inches.


Did he say how tall the walls were?


----------



## mcgrath27 (Dec 31, 2013)

blacktop said:


> Did he say how tall the walls were?


The overall height is 8'. The problem is all the local lumber yards sell standard 4x8 sheets. Even the local home depot and lowes don't carry the 54" sheets.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

mcgrath27 said:


> The overall height is 8'. The problem is all the local lumber yards sell standard 4x8 sheets. Even the local home depot and lowes don't carry the 54" sheets.


My first thought is to call a real building supply! But If that's all you have to deal with.. then yeah ..Cut the recess off the top and put a rip at the bottom. You will end up with a few HUGE pieces of scrap ..but ?


----------



## Johnny_5 (Apr 24, 2014)

Hang it vertical?


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Johnny_5 said:


> Hang it vertical?


I'd rather have my balls chopped off !


----------



## schaefercs (Jul 10, 2008)

Fill the taper with mud. 2 coats. See you bye


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

schaefercs said:


> Fill the taper with mud. 2 coats. See you bye


union


----------



## ubcguy89 (Mar 23, 2013)

Stand ups! Only makes sense, im all for laydowns on wood but sometimes stand ups make sense on wood framing.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Rip one sheet in half.. put one piece up , then full piece, and use the other on the bottom

Two seams, but their kinda easy to reach...


----------



## mnld (Jun 4, 2013)

blacktop said:


> I'd rather have my balls chopped off !


Not that six inches!!!!!!


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

ubcguy89 said:


> Stand ups! Only makes sense, im all for laydowns on wood but sometimes stand ups make sense on wood framing.


Stand ups on a wood frame will never make sense !!


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

mnld said:


> Not that six inches!!!!!!


Little do you know !!! That's a compliment! :tt2:


----------



## mcgrath27 (Dec 31, 2013)

blacktop said:


> I'd rather have my balls chopped off !


I second that.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

mcgrath27 said:


> I second that.


Ain't they a *****!!!??????


----------



## mcgrath27 (Dec 31, 2013)

blacktop said:


> Ain't they a *****!!!??????


I am a strong believer in NEVER hanging any type of sheathing vertical. After all isnt the whole point to tie as much of the wall together??:thumbup:


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

What about ripping the sheet in half, length wise, and install with the tapered edges in the middle and the cut edges to the outside?

One seam right down the middle, 6' of the ground.

You could play with the cut to alternate the seams.


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

mcgrath27 said:


> Trying to figure out the best way to go about this. The home I am working on is going to have T&G 1x6 pine boards on the ceiling. Now in the bed rooms they want the top 4 foot of the wall to be sheetrock and the bottom 4 foot of the wall is going to be ply-bead. My question is this, what is the best way to install the sheetrock in order to eliminate the tapered edge being against the T&G ceiling. I am thinking about cutting 6 inches off the width of the sheet and simply installing it o the bottom to make a tapered seam. Any other ideas?


trim tex


----------



## mnld (Jun 4, 2013)

icerock drywall said:


> trim tex


I'd assume there would be a piece of trim going up by the ceiling, but if not than Ice is right, throw a piece of tearaway up there and mud it in.


----------



## ubcguy89 (Mar 23, 2013)

mcgrath27 said:


> I am a strong believer in NEVER hanging any type of sheathing vertical. After all isnt the whole point to tie as much of the wall together??:thumbup:


Look at usg specs it's ok to hang either way


----------



## mnld (Jun 4, 2013)

ubcguy89 said:


> Look at usg specs it's ok to hang either way


Yeah, but in the real world USG doesn't have a clue about what the right way to do anything is. Hanging vertical on wood framing is never OK.


----------



## mcgrath27 (Dec 31, 2013)

mnld said:


> Yeah, but in the real world USG doesn't have a clue about what the right way to do anything is. Hanging vertical on wood framing is never OK.


Exactly. The guys sitting behind a desk really have no idea.


----------

